# Goose banding SE Mi- Who wants to Volunteer?



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I was talking to Joe Robison, MDNR Biologist @ Pt. Mouillee and he has graciously extended an invite to our membership to help them out with goose banding again down at the game area.

To make it easier for more members to participate, we will again conduct the round-up on saturday morning, June 21st. 

This is a little unusual in that it's much easier for them to do this during the week when the area has alot less foot traffic, but they understand it'd be better for our membership and have a better turnout if it was conducted on a saturday. sooooo,


**** NOTICE ****

Again, If you say you're in... you're in. it takes a number of people to conduct these round ups effectively and we need a good head count going into this.

there's nothing worse than having 20 people say; "_I'll be there for sure_", to then have 8 show up for the event!

The MDNR is being generous enough to extend this opportunity for us to participate, so let's show them that we appreciate it.

***************

now that I got that out of the way... who's in?

Where: Pt. Mouillee Headquarters, Rockwood, MI
When: 6/21
Time: early, early (TBD - probably 6 a.m.)

what you'll need: long sleeve shirts, grubby clothes, hip boots, mudders or light weight waders.

and a camera! 

It's a lot of fun, a great event and you'll get upclose & personal with waterfowl - hard to beat that!

It's certainly an annual highlight for me - look forward to it like opening day!

So let me know if you're interested.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sounds like a fun day. If you get one in Southwest Michigan I would like to participate.


----------



## fishman8354 (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to join. Just let me check the calander to be sure but it should be a go.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like an outstanding event!


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Me and the boy always have a great time helping out, But I do not know if we will be able to make it this year. We are having my daughter 10th B-day party that day. but will try my best to come. I will know in afew days.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

when do you have to know by russ? I want to definately join in this year so hopefully I can get a break from chicago, If the tigers are in town that weekend I should be there for sure, but ill let you know closer to when it happens.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

2PawsRiver said:


> Sounds like a fun day. If you get one in Southwest Michigan I would like to participate.


Macatawa Bay Chapter of the Michigan Duck Hunters Association will be banding June 21 from Holland, north to the Grand River.

More info to follow here.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Last call will be 13th of June for head count - it'll dictate how and where we approach the banding.

Also-

We start early to end early. we'll be done well before noon and the heat of the day to reduce stress on the goslings.

if anyone can make it, we'd be happy to have you and I guarantee a good time.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Branta, you can count me and the boy in again this year.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds like a great time! I hope you get enough people. I'm already commited to the River Roar races in Bay City that weekend or my son and I would be out there with ya.

Good luck


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Just a thought...wouldn't it be just about the coolest if you shot a banded goose that YOU banded years earlier? I wonder if anyone could ever claim that.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Count me in, I will bring my two boys if that is ok. One is 13 the other is 9. I also might have another waterfowl hunter to bring if that is ok. This sounds like a great time and maybe we will learn a little something along the way. I assume you will post directions to the exact location later?


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Make it four for us. We will be ready to go that morning, count us in.


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)

is this banding party a just show up kinda deal or what are the exact procedures?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

It's a goose round up while they're in molt. we gather them up, sex 'em, age and then slip some bands on the lot.

it's a ton of fun, so you should check it out.


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

Im a new guy here. Been looking in for a while. My son and iI would like to help. Who do we contact to volenteer?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

You just did!

Keep an eye on this thread (it'll always be on top) and I'll post updates as the date nears. 6/21


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I've been looking for this for a couple years now, I always seem to be a week or two late. I'll be there this year!


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

You will have a great time. Me and my boy has been doing it for a few yrs. now. Branta do you have any pic from previous yrs maybe so some can see what we do?


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive been a number of times its a neat time for not only myself but also my kids. There will be afew things to keep in mind . Kids are great to bring But out of control kids make for a nerve racking time. This is because the birds freak out start to stress out -over heat and step all over the young gosslings.A kid with a set of dinner plate eyes holding a gossling takingit to the bander is cool to see and great to get a picture of .Also bring some wipes for your hands or your lunch will taste poopy :yikes:


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

This was very neat to see and be part of......hope you enjoy......Thanks Branta and Joe.......Mack


----------



## oden (Oct 23, 2005)

My youngster and I had a wonderful time. Highly recommended. Nothing like a 700 yard walk through knee deep mud to get the heart rate up. Thanks again, glad to have met many new people and hope to make it back next year.


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

thanks for organizing and for all who turned out

My goldens now think that its duck/goose season, they were all fired up thinking that there was a dead bird in need of plucking in the garage.

Look forward to next year

Jason


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

What an awesome event! My two boys and my friend as well as myself, had a truly great time. What an educational event as well. My youngest boy learned a valuable lesson about the power of muck!!! Thanks to all who helped drag him out!! I also shot quite a bit of video yesterday, when I get it edited and posted I will post a link to it on the forum. Thanks again for inviting us down!


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting my son and i come out and be part of this. 
we had a great time and learned a thing or two [like that whole power of muck thing] Thanks branta, joe and everyone. Hope to do it again


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey guys I had a blast yesterday banding, I can't wait to see some of those honkers up in the U.P.! Thanks to everyone for being so friendly and helpful.


If some of you guys who were taking pictures could email me some just in a zipped folder (Highlight pics, right click, select: send to, zipped folder, then just attach the one folder) at [email protected] I'd really appreciate it!


I'm hoping come late goose season when I'm back from school I can catch a couple hunts with some of you guys (nudge nudge wink wink). If anyone is up in the Houghton/Hancock area and wants to do some hunting or fishing this fall shoot me a message.

Bob
(Red head guy from South Lyon)


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I love that second shot! check out the dude up to his thighs in mud! 

Oden- think you're tired? I felt like i was doing some demented decathalon event!

row half way out and then half way down the river to head off geese to then push them back to where you started. pick up and do it again at another spot.

walk your 700 yds through the mud and tails, to then join up with you and walk the entire thing over again BACK to where I started! 


(loved every minute of it!)



And you guys shouldn't be thanking me - I am thanking you for your help. 
You were there and you saw how involved it was, so imagine if we DIDN'T have the manpower! 

So, I think I can safely speak for Joe and Myself by saying "Thank you" to everyone. and I hope we can call on all of you again next year.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I should have looked at the final totals for the morning, but it sounds like we did about 170 bands and 17-20 recaps.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

u


Branta said:


> I love that second shot! check out the dude up to his thighs in mud! .....Branta looks like you have a gun and your taking a shot in that pic also......Had a good time and would love to be part of next years event!......Tell Joe that their is 48 birds at the park across from the launch that need bands!!!.......Mack


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good thing my head was block in that pic where I was up to my thighs in mud so no one will ever know who he was. :lol: OOP's I just gave myself away. Me and my boy had a great time as always. To bad I had to leave early, but had get home for my daughter b-day party. 

Thanks to all who showed and helped out.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Later saturday evening, the dialog in the branta household went something like this;

_"nice hickey" - she says_


"_What the [blank] are you talking about? Be quiet and finish doing your dishes." _(ok, so that second part I just totally made up!  )

_she says; your arm. where'd you get that? hmmmm?!_


uhhhhh, would you believe a goose?! 


_she says; YOU?... Of course!!_ 

smart girl - knows me well.

here's a really bad pic of my left arm (a.k.a. "thunder"  ) and the nice hickey i got courtesy of Mr. Canadensis Maxima.











some of you might remember me dancing around with a goose hanging from my arm. well, this was the end result! 

guess he didn't appreciate the jewelry as much as I thought he would.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

I'v got one of those on my left arm, too. Probably the same goose. A couple others got my shirt only and didn't want to let go.


----------



## Eider (Jul 24, 2002)

I wanted to thank everyone for coming out and giving us a hand in a very important managment tool for Canada Goose management in Michigan. Thanks goes to Russell for putting everything together. We banded 183 geese and 21 Re-Captures. Not a bad 1/2 days worth of work. The guys that drove the geese out of the marsh should be ready for the hip boot race at the Mouillee Waterfowl Festival!


joe


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Kudos to Joe, Russell, and everyone else that helped with this event. Looked like a steamy day in the marsh...and lots of hard work. 

Nice going fellas...I hunt that area a lot, and know EXACTLY what that mud is all about....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> (a.k.a. "thunder"  )


this made me laugh, yes.:lol:


----------

